# Steady After Work Action.... 3-27-12



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I decided this week tuesday would be the best day for me to go fishing. After work I stop by my house and got my two week old BW's and headed to the pier closet to my house. I was able to secure the best spot in the house and set up and wait for the Fireworks...





































With in the first hour I had a nice size White Perch, but after that things slowed down..










Things picked up about an hour before High Tide...










Once things picked up it was all about the WP's... I had steady action but it wasn't on fire, but still nice to be out and having fun!!!!


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Hmmmmm......I just might have to head down too "the pier closest to my house" as well....LOL!


----------



## jma321 (Mar 18, 2012)

what pier is this?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

FYI: I wear a size "8.5" shoe so I would guess the schoolie was about 18 inches.... I dont want any of you to think I wear a size 18.... LOL


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice catch. I hope I do as well with my church group!!


Hmmm. Two week old BW's. I'm sure the fish loved the aroma!! 

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

They were still alive barely....


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh, several questions:

-- Did you ever try artificial blood worms, like Fishbites?
-- What size and type of hooks did you use?
-- Your rods look like they're very sensitive. I'd guess around 1 Oz or less lure weight rated?

Thanks!!!

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Lots of memories from that pier. If you are looking for perch try casting grass shrimp next to the rocks. 
Sam used to mash em up there.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

lots of memories...some good, some great. Some not so great...


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

nice pics and thanks for the report.


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

From the first picture on it was a trip down memory lane. It looks as though I may have to try my grass shrimp routine and see if I can stir up some trouble next time I'm home. Thanks for the report


----------



## JBlaze (Mar 18, 2012)

Thnx for the report


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I'll use Fishbites once the spots arrive... I was using circle hooks 1/0 thru 3/0.... The two rods in the tripod were throwing 4-6oz and the thin rod was throwing 3oz..



Manlystanley said:


> Oh, several questions:
> 
> -- Did you ever try artificial blood worms, like Fishbites?
> -- What size and type of hooks did you use?
> ...


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Is that a Deer Park water in there among'st the captives???? 










Good idea!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work on the catch. That pier looks like a great place to fish.


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

RuddeDogg said:


> That pier looks like a great place to fish.


hahaha....now that's a good one. i mean...it is and it isn't.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Kwesi W. said:


> I'll use Fishbites once the spots arrive... I was using circle hooks 1/0 thru 3/0.... The two rods in the tripod were throwing 4-6oz and the thin rod was throwing 3oz..


Wish I saw ya I was at that garage in the pic half the day I would have came out to see whats up , like u setups what rods and reels are u using


9


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Kwesi W. said:


> I'll use Fishbites once the spots arrive... I was using circle hooks 1/0 thru 3/0.... The two rods in the tripod were throwing 4-6oz and the thin rod was throwing 3oz..


Kwesi: Thanks so much for the pointers. I'll do what you do.....


Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Nice way to beat the crowds and still have a good fishing day on the bay! that place will be packed in 2 weeks!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

9 rock said:


> Wish I saw ya I was at that garage in the pic half the day I would have came out to see whats up , like u setups what rods and reels are u using
> 
> 
> 9


I'm sure you'll see me on the pier in the very near future.. 



Croaker D said:


> Nice way to beat the crowds and still have a good fishing day on the bay! that place will be packed in 2 weeks!


That's when it becomes fun...... 



Manlystanley said:


> Kwesi: Thanks so much for the pointers. I'll do what you do.....
> 
> 
> Best Regards,
> Stan


No Problem... Im not saying im doing everything the right way, but it works for me.. 



fish-on said:


> hahaha....now that's a good one. i mean...it is and it isn't.


Very true, but I challenge you to name a pier that doesnt get Dicey in MD..


----------



## out4thebig1 (Jun 22, 2000)

Nice report I was thinkin about goin out there myself I see u beat me too it and wit sucess 
I sent u a pm kwesi


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

*Kwesi, I have some advice for you*

no matter how much you step on that striper it's not gonna be legal. oh and whats up with the pink towel?


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

LOL, Kwesi and Mark you guys are the best!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Mark Edwards you are a FUNNY GUY!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

out4thebig1 said:


> Nice report I was thinkin about goin out there myself I see u beat me too it and wit sucess
> I sent u a pm kwesi


clear your inbox..


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

markedwards said:


> no matter how much you step on that striper it's not gonna be legal. oh and whats up with the pink towel?


I see the Kid needs his bell too


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Kwesi W. said:


> > I'm sure you'll see me on the pier in the very near future..
> 
> 
> well I stumbled out and ran into out4thebig1 had a good time chatting with him while he caught some perch
> ...


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I met him last year... He's a funny guy...



9 rock said:


> Kwesi W. said:
> 
> 
> > well I stumbled out and ran into out4thebig1 had a good time chatting with him while he caught some perch
> ...


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Any size on them wp 9 rock!


----------

